# International Harvester Gauge?



## foxbodynate (Dec 5, 2011)

I was wondering about this gauge whats it off of and what i goes on and the value on this??

Thanks 


http://


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You need to attach the file to the post you made in order for it to display correctly. Its not showing up for us. When you click the "Go Advanced" button, there is an option to attach a file to the post you are making, and that will display it in your post.


----------

